# Solved: Missing ADMINISTRATOR RIGHTS



## 4dsmom (Dec 5, 2000)

I am the administrator, at least it says I am on the Windows 7 startup window. When I try to imunize in Spy-Bot it says I am missing administrator rights. I have tried right clicking on progam in start menu but the "Run as administrator" is not there. How do I correct this? Somewhere I read you have to have another name in your administrator account, but how do I add a name?


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Right click any shortcut outside the the start menu, or the program itself (probably C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SpybotSD.exe). Then click run as administrator.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Dont know and sorry to interrupt,
but is S&D Windows 7 compitable?


----------



## 4dsmom (Dec 5, 2000)

I checked the Spy Bot web page and said Windows 7 needs administrator rights. But when I right click it as Ent advised, I am given no options to run as anything, let alone administrator.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Try runnin it from the hidden admin account


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

What version of Windows 7?
32 or 64 bit?
Was *Run as administrator* previously visible and has disappeared, or is this the first time you've looked for it?
Try SHIFT+Right clicking the shortcut. That should add *Run as different user* and *Copy as Path* to the list.
It may add the *Run as administrator* as well.

If *Run as different user* is there, that will display a logon box to enter a user name and password. If the Real Administrator account is enabled you can use it in this box


----------



## 4dsmom (Dec 5, 2000)

It is 32 bit. I have looked for it before, mostly when Spy-Bot was updating and I was getting the message that it needed administrator rights. I did as you suggested, right click while holding shift key, got the "copy to path" option and it did place run as administrator in the drop down so thank you for coming to my rescue.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

That's normally displayed without having to hold shift. We can probably change that if you want. Let me know if you do.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

4dsmom ,please let us know how the problem was solved.......
Best of Luck and Cheers


----------



## 4dsmom (Dec 5, 2000)

Outcaste 
I would like to know how to do this without using the shift key, IF it doesn't involve editing the registry. I don't mess with that. It is beyond my abilities. LoL

Antec
I did as Outcaste suggested "Try SHIFT+Right clicking the shortcut. That should add Run as different user and Copy as Path to the list." It aded copy to path and when I clikced on that I could choose run as administrator. I have to do it each time I open the Spy-Bot though. It doesn't stay on the list.
I really do appreciate all of the help you techs give me. 
A Big Thank You to all


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

4dsmom said:


> I did as Outcaste suggested "Try SHIFT+Right clicking the shortcut. That should add Run as different user and Copy as Path to the list." It aded copy to path and when I clikced on that I could choose run as administrator.


This has me confused. You click on *Copy as Path*, and that gives another Popup menu that has *Run as Administrator*? Or did you mean you can click on *Run as different user* instead of *Copy as Path*?

So the *Run as Administrator* option itself still doesn't appear when you Shift+Right click?

This will involve the registry, though most likely it can be done with .reg files you can just double click to merge into the registry.

First let's take a look at a few of the current settings.
Copy the text in the following code block into Notepad.
Save it on the desktop as *Query.cmd*. Be sure to change the *Save as Type:* box to *All Files* when saving.

```
[plain]Set _file=%userprofile%\Desktop\Query.txt
 > "%_file%" Echo [CODE]
>> "%_file%" Reg Query "HKCR\batfile" /s
>> "%_file%" Reg Query "HKCR\cmdfile" /s
>> "%_file%" Reg Query "HKCR\cplfile" /s
>> "%_file%" Reg Query "HKCR\exefile" /s
>> "%_file%" Reg Query "HKCR\mscfile" /s
>> "%_file%" Reg Query "HKCR\LSID\{6DFD7C5C-2451-11d3-A299-00C04F8EF6AF}" /s
>> "%_file%" Reg Query "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System" /s
>> "%_file%" Echo
```
Start Notepad "%_file%"
Exit
[/plain][/code]Double click the file to run it. It will create a file named *Query.txt* on the Desktop and open it in Notepad. Copy and paste all of the text into your next Reply.


----------



## 4dsmom (Dec 5, 2000)

Outcaste
Not half as confused as I am. yesterday when a wrote "When I did SHIFT+Right clicking the shortcut. That should add Run as different user and Copy as Path to the list." It added copy to path and when I clicked on that I could choose run as administrator. I have to do it each time I open the Spy-Bot though. It doesn't stay on the list." That is what was happening. today after reading your response I decided to take another look to see if I was wrong. Now when I hold shift and right click, I get Run As.. as an option. When clicking on it I get the attached jpg.
I am back to where I started per my first post on this subject. Copy to path and Run as different user are not there.
Before I do what you want me to do above, I would like to know if it is going to "mess" with my registry, as I stated above I am afraid to do anything to it. If you still want me to I will do a restore point and do it after you answer. 
Thanks for putting up with me.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The file in post # 11 will only query (display the value of) a few registry entries. It makes no changes.

If he later gives you a .reg file that will be the time to create a Restore Point.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

The screenshot you show is the *Run As* screen as you would see on Win XP. The context menu on Xp says just *Run As...*, not *Run as administrator*.

Is this a Dual Boot setup, and you perhaps were booted into XP instead of Win 7?

And as Terry said, this file just reads some settings, doesn't make any changes.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

I appreciate that the best solution will involve registry editting. But if 4dsmom feels so unsure about that, might it not be possible to create a seperate program to launch Spybot which will itself be launched with Admin privileges. That is create a batch file, a shortcut to "Cmd /C "C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SpybotSD.exe", or an exe that fires a single "Shell" command before executing. Any of these could presumably be launched with admin priviledges.


----------



## 4dsmom (Dec 5, 2000)

Outcaste
OOPS! shame on me, when I answered above I was answering from my XP computer and "working" Spy-Bot as I wrote. Not until I read your 4/18 post did I realize the BIG MISTAKE I made. I am sorry. I am now on the Windows 7 computer and this is how it is working.
If I open Spy-Bot by left clicking. I need administrator rights to update it. If I hold shift and right click I only get "copy as path" option, I click on it and then reopen and Run as administrator is there. I must do this each time, open by holding shift key and right clicking, click on Copy as path, close and reopen by holding shift and right clicking, I then get run as administrator. I can licve with it working this way. 
I did as you asked and here is the result.


```
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile
    (Default)    REG_SZ    Windows Batch File
    EditFlags    REG_BINARY    30040000
    FriendlyTypeName    REG_EXPAND_SZ    @%SystemRoot%\System32\acppage.dll,-6002

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\DefaultIcon
    (Default)    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %SystemRoot%\System32\imageres.dll,-68

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\edit

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\edit\command
    (Default)    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %SystemRoot%\System32\NOTEPAD.EXE %1

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\open
    EditFlags    REG_BINARY    00000000

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\open\command
    (Default)    REG_SZ    "%1" %*

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\print

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\print\command
    (Default)    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %SystemRoot%\System32\NOTEPAD.EXE /p %1

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\runas
    HasLUAShield    REG_SZ    

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\runas\command
    (Default)    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %SystemRoot%\System32\cmd.exe /C "%1" %*

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\runasuser
    (Default)    REG_SZ    @shell32.dll,-50944
    Extended    REG_SZ    
    SuppressionPolicyEx    REG_SZ    {F211AA05-D4DF-4370-A2A0-9F19C09756A7}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\runasuser\command
    DelegateExecute    REG_SZ    {ea72d00e-4960-42fa-ba92-7792a7944c1d}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\ShellEx

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\ShellEx\ContextMenuHandlers
    (Default)    REG_SZ    Compatibility

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\ShellEx\ContextMenuHandlers\Compatibility
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {1d27f844-3a1f-4410-85ac-14651078412d}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\ShellEx\DropHandler
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {86C86720-42A0-1069-A2E8-08002B30309D}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\ShellEx\PropertySheetHandlers

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\ShellEx\PropertySheetHandlers\PifProps
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {86F19A00-42A0-1069-A2E9-08002B30309D}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\ShellEx\PropertySheetHandlers\ShimLayer Property Page
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {513D916F-2A8E-4F51-AEAB-0CBC76FB1AF8}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\ShellEx\{8895b1c6-b41f-4c1c-a562-0d564250836f}
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {1531d583-8375-4d3f-b5fb-d23bbd169f22}


HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cmdfile
    (Default)    REG_SZ    Windows Command Script
    EditFlags    REG_BINARY    30040000
    FriendlyTypeName    REG_EXPAND_SZ    @%SystemRoot%\System32\acppage.dll,-6003

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cmdfile\DefaultIcon
    (Default)    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %SystemRoot%\System32\imageres.dll,-68

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cmdfile\shell

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cmdfile\shell\edit

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cmdfile\shell\edit\command
    (Default)    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %SystemRoot%\System32\NOTEPAD.EXE %1

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cmdfile\shell\open
    EditFlags    REG_BINARY    00000000

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cmdfile\shell\open\command
    (Default)    REG_SZ    "%1" %*

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cmdfile\shell\print

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cmdfile\shell\print\command
    (Default)    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %SystemRoot%\System32\NOTEPAD.EXE /p %1

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cmdfile\shell\runas
    HasLUAShield    REG_SZ    

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cmdfile\shell\runas\command
    (Default)    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %SystemRoot%\System32\cmd.exe /C "%1" %*

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cmdfile\shell\runasuser
    (Default)    REG_SZ    @shell32.dll,-50944
    Extended    REG_SZ    
    SuppressionPolicyEx    REG_SZ    {F211AA05-D4DF-4370-A2A0-9F19C09756A7}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cmdfile\shell\runasuser\command
    DelegateExecute    REG_SZ    {ea72d00e-4960-42fa-ba92-7792a7944c1d}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cmdfile\ShellEx

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cmdfile\ShellEx\ContextMenuHandlers
    (Default)    REG_SZ    Compatibility

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cmdfile\ShellEx\ContextMenuHandlers\Compatibility
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {1d27f844-3a1f-4410-85ac-14651078412d}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cmdfile\ShellEx\DropHandler
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {86C86720-42A0-1069-A2E8-08002B30309D}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cmdfile\ShellEx\PropertySheetHandlers

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cmdfile\ShellEx\PropertySheetHandlers\PifProps
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {86F19A00-42A0-1069-A2E9-08002B30309D}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cmdfile\ShellEx\PropertySheetHandlers\ShimLayer Property Page
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {513D916F-2A8E-4F51-AEAB-0CBC76FB1AF8}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cmdfile\ShellEx\{8895b1c6-b41f-4c1c-a562-0d564250836f}
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {1531d583-8375-4d3f-b5fb-d23bbd169f22}


HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cplfile
    (Default)    REG_SZ    Control Panel Item
    FriendlyTypeName    REG_SZ    @shell32.dll,-10155

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cplfile\shell

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cplfile\shell\cplopen
    (Default)    REG_SZ    Open with Control Panel
    MUIVerb    REG_SZ    @shell32.dll,-10208

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cplfile\shell\cplopen\command
    (Default)    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %SystemRoot%\System32\control.exe "%1",%*

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cplfile\shell\runas
    HasLUAShield    REG_SZ    

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cplfile\shell\runas\command
    (Default)    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %SystemRoot%\System32\rundll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLLAsUser "%1",%*


HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile
    (Default)    REG_SZ    Application
    EditFlags    REG_BINARY    38070000
    FriendlyTypeName    REG_EXPAND_SZ    @%SystemRoot%\System32\shell32.dll,-10156

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\DefaultIcon
    (Default)    REG_SZ    %1

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open
    EditFlags    REG_BINARY    00000000

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command
    (Default)    REG_SZ    "%1" %*
    IsolatedCommand    REG_SZ    "%1" %*

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\runas
    HasLUAShield    REG_SZ    

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\runas\command
    (Default)    REG_SZ    "%1" %*
    IsolatedCommand    REG_SZ    "%1" %*

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\runasuser
    (Default)    REG_SZ    @shell32.dll,-50944
    Extended    REG_SZ    
    SuppressionPolicyEx    REG_SZ    {F211AA05-D4DF-4370-A2A0-9F19C09756A7}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\runasuser\command
    DelegateExecute    REG_SZ    {ea72d00e-4960-42fa-ba92-7792a7944c1d}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shellex

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers
    (Default)    REG_SZ    Compatibility

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Compatibility
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {1d27f844-3a1f-4410-85ac-14651078412d}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shellex\DropHandler
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {86C86720-42A0-1069-A2E8-08002B30309D}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\PifProps
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {86F19A00-42A0-1069-A2E9-08002B30309D}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\ShimLayer Property Page
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {513D916F-2A8E-4F51-AEAB-0CBC76FB1AF8}


HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mscfile
    (Default)    REG_SZ    Microsoft Common Console Document
    EditFlags    REG_DWORD    0x100000
    FriendlyTypeName    REG_EXPAND_SZ    @%SystemRoot%\system32\mmcbase.dll,-130

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mscfile\DefaultIcon
    (Default)    REG_SZ    %1

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mscfile\shell

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mscfile\shell\Author
    MUIVerb    REG_EXPAND_SZ    @%SystemRoot%\system32\mmcbase.dll,-13351
    (Default)    REG_SZ    &Author

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mscfile\shell\Author\command
    (Default)    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %SystemRoot%\system32\mmc.exe /a "%1" %*

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mscfile\shell\open

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mscfile\shell\open\command
    (Default)    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %SystemRoot%\system32\mmc.exe "%1" %*

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mscfile\shell\RunAs
    HasLUAShield    REG_SZ    

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mscfile\shell\RunAs\command
    (Default)    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %SystemRoot%\system32\mmc.exe "%1" %*

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mscfile\shell\runasuser
    (Default)    REG_SZ    @shell32.dll,-50944
    Extended    REG_SZ    
    SuppressionPolicyEx    REG_SZ    {F211AA05-D4DF-4370-A2A0-9F19C09756A7}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mscfile\shell\runasuser\command
    DelegateExecute    REG_SZ    {ea72d00e-4960-42fa-ba92-7792a7944c1d}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mscfile\shellex

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mscfile\shellex\IconHandler
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {7A80E4A8-8005-11D2-BCF8-00C04F72C717}


HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System
    ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin    REG_DWORD    0x5
    ConsentPromptBehaviorUser    REG_DWORD    0x3
    EnableInstallerDetection    REG_DWORD    0x1
    EnableLUA    REG_DWORD    0x1
    EnableSecureUIAPaths    REG_DWORD    0x1
    EnableUIADesktopToggle    REG_DWORD    0x0
    EnableVirtualization    REG_DWORD    0x1
    PromptOnSecureDesktop    REG_DWORD    0x1
    ValidateAdminCodeSignatures    REG_DWORD    0x0
    dontdisplaylastusername    REG_DWORD    0x0
    legalnoticecaption    REG_SZ    
    legalnoticetext    REG_SZ    
    scforceoption    REG_DWORD    0x0
    shutdownwithoutlogon    REG_DWORD    0x1
    undockwithoutlogon    REG_DWORD    0x1
    FilterAdministratorToken    REG_DWORD    0x0

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System\UIPI

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats
    CF_TEXT    REG_DWORD    0x1
    CF_BITMAP    REG_DWORD    0x2
    CF_OEMTEXT    REG_DWORD    0x7
    CF_DIB    REG_DWORD    0x8
    CF_PALETTE    REG_DWORD    0x9
    CF_UNICODETEXT    REG_DWORD    0xd
    CF_DIBV5    REG_DWORD    0x11
```
Thanks for your help once again. I will sincerely try yo keep staright which computer I am "working" from.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Happens to me more than I care to admit.

Everything there looks just as it should. Don't know why it's acting like it is, I've never seen one like this.
Is this the only User Account on the system?
If so, you might try creating a new account, see if it works properly there, or has the same issue.

Or enable the Built in Administrator account and test with it.
If you don't have the Administrator account enabled, here's how:
Click *Start*, type *cmd*, when *cmd.exe* appears in the list, right click it and click *Run as administrator*
type the following and press *Enter*:
*net user administrator /active:yes*
It should say *The command completed successfully.*
Log off, or switch users, the Administrator account should now be on the Welcome Screen.
To disable it when done, repeat the above, except use */active:no*

Let's look at a couple other locations, plus redo one; a typo crept in somehow so one key got missed.
Copy the text in the following code block into Notepad.
Save it on the desktop as *Query.cmd*. Be sure to change the *Save as Type:* box to *All Files* when saving.

```
[plain]Set _file=%userprofile%\Desktop\Query.txt
 > "%_file%" Echo [CODE]
>> "%_file%" Reg Query "HKCR\*" /s
>> "%_file%" Reg Query "HKCR\AllFileSystemObjects" /s
>> "%_file%" Reg Query "HKCR\CLSID\{6DFD7C5C-2451-11d3-A299-00C04F8EF6AF}" /s
>> "%_file%" Reg Query "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer" /s
>> "%_file%" Reg Query "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer" /s
>> "%_file%" Reg Query "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System" /s
>> "%_file%" Echo
```
Start Notepad "%_file%"
Exit
[/plain][/code]Double click the file to run it. It will create a file named *Query.txt* on the Desktop and open it in Notepad. Copy and paste the text into your next Reply.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

How is the thread marked solved ?
Problem Solved??


----------



## 4dsmom (Dec 5, 2000)

First I guess I'd better mark this unsolved, being we are still posting back and forth. My apologies for that. As for the administrator thing, Administrator is the only account showing. It shows Guest account is off and on opening window, Administrator is shown and locked so we have to click on it each time we want to bring windows up, example on a fresh start or after computer is idle overnight. I am not savy on Windows 7, as I use XP on mine and when we got this computer, I knew absolutely 0 about setting it up, so I don't recall setting up administrator accounts, I just left it do its own thing.
I redid the Query code and here is the result.
Thanks again I am indebted to you for all your help.

```
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*
    ContentViewModeLayoutPatternForBrowse    REG_SZ    delta
    ContentViewModeForBrowse    REG_SZ    prop:~System.ItemNameDisplay;System.ItemTypeText;~System.LayoutPattern.PlaceHolder;~System.LayoutPattern.PlaceHolder;System.DateModified;System.Size
    ContentViewModeLayoutPatternForSearch    REG_SZ    delta
    ContentViewModeForSearch    REG_SZ    prop:~System.ItemNameDisplay;~System.ItemFolderPathDisplay;~System.LayoutPattern.PlaceHolder;System.ItemTypeText;System.DateModified;System.Size
    AlwaysShowExt    REG_SZ    
    PreviewDetails    REG_SZ    prop:System.DateModified;System.Size;System.DateCreated;*System.OfflineAvailability;*System.OfflineStatus;*System.SharedWith
    PreviewTitle    REG_SZ    prop:System.ItemNameDisplay;System.ItemTypeText
    FullDetails    REG_SZ    prop:System.PropGroup.FileSystem;System.ItemNameDisplay;System.ItemTypeText;System.ItemFolderPathDisplay;System.Size;System.DateCreated;System.DateModified;System.FileAttributes;*System.OfflineAvailability;*System.OfflineStatus;*System.SharedWith;*System.FileOwner;*System.ComputerName
    TileInfo    REG_SZ    prop:System.ItemTypeText;System.Size;System.DateModified
    ExtendedTileInfo    REG_SZ    prop:System.ItemTypeText;System.Size;System.DateModified;System.OfflineAvailability
    InfoTip    REG_SZ    prop:System.ItemTypeText;System.Size;System.DateModified
    QuickTip    REG_SZ    prop:System.ItemTypeText;System.Size;System.DateModified
    ConflictPrompt    REG_SZ    prop:System.ItemTypeText;System.Size;System.DateModified;System.DateCreated
    SetDefaultsFor    REG_SZ    prop:System.Author;System.Document.DateCreated
    NoStaticDefaultVerb    REG_SZ    
    NoRecentDocs    REG_SZ    
    (Default)    REG_SZ    *

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\OpenWithList

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\OpenWithList\Excel.exe

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\OpenWithList\IExplore.exe

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\OpenWithList\MSPaint.exe
    (Default)    REG_SZ    

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\OpenWithList\notepad.exe
    (Default)    REG_SZ    

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\OpenWithList\Winword.exe

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\OpenWithList\WordPad.exe
    (Default)    REG_SZ    

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shell

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shell\removeproperties
    ProgrammaticAccessOnly    REG_SZ    Apartment

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shell\removeproperties\DropTarget
    CLSID    REG_SZ    {09a28848-0e97-4cef-b950-cea037161155}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shell\sdfiles
    (Default)    REG_SZ    Scan using Spybot-Search&&Destroy

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shell\sdfiles\command
    (Default)    REG_SZ    "C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDFiles.exe" "%1" /ask

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\AVG9 Shell Extension
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {9F97547E-4609-42C5-AE0C-81C61FFAEBC3}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\BriefcaseMenu
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {85BBD920-42A0-1069-A2E4-08002B30309D}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\LavasoftShellExt
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {DCE027F7-16A4-4BEE-9BE7-74F80EE3738F}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Open With
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {09799AFB-AD67-11d1-ABCD-00C04FC30936}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Open With EncryptionMenu
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {A470F8CF-A1E8-4f65-8335-227475AA5C46}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\PKZIP Shell Extension
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {248A7248-2D62-4B49-ACFB-0C1B70C04F0D}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Sharing
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {f81e9010-6ea4-11ce-a7ff-00aa003ca9f6}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\{90AA3A4E-1CBA-4233-B8BB-535773D48449}
    (Default)    REG_SZ    Taskband Pin

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\{a2a9545d-a0c2-42b4-9708-a0b2badd77c8}
    (Default)    REG_SZ    Start Menu Pin

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\BriefcasePage
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {85BBD920-42A0-1069-A2E4-08002B30309D}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\CryptoSignMenu
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {7444C719-39BF-11D1-8CD9-00C04FC29D45}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\{1f2e5c40-9550-11ce-99d2-00aa006e086c}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\{3EA48300-8CF6-101B-84FB-666CCB9BCD32}
    (Default)    REG_SZ    OLE DocFile Property Page

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\{883373C3-BF89-11D1-BE35-080036B11A03}
    (Default)    REG_SZ    Summary Properties Page


HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AllFileSystemObjects
    PreviewDetails    REG_SZ    prop:System.DateModified;System.Size;System.DateCreated;*System.OfflineAvailability;*System.OfflineStatus;*System.SharedWith
    PreviewTitle    REG_SZ    prop:System.ItemNameDisplay;System.ItemTypeText
    FullDetails    REG_SZ    prop:System.PropGroup.FileSystem;System.ItemNameDisplay;System.ItemTypeText;System.ItemFolderPathDisplay;System.Size;System.DateCreated;System.DateModified;System.FileAttributes;*System.OfflineAvailability;*System.OfflineStatus;*System.SharedWith;*System.FileOwner;*System.ComputerName
    TileInfo    REG_SZ    prop:System.ItemTypeText;System.Size;System.DateModified
    ExtendedTileInfo    REG_SZ    prop:System.ItemTypeText;System.Size;System.DateModified;System.OfflineAvailability
    InfoTip    REG_SZ    prop:System.ItemTypeText;System.Size;System.DateModified
    QuickTip    REG_SZ    prop:System.ItemTypeText;System.Size;System.DateModified
    ConflictPrompt    REG_SZ    prop:System.ItemTypeText;System.Size;System.DateModified;System.DateCreated
    SetDefaultsFor    REG_SZ    prop:System.Author;System.Document.DateCreated
    NoStaticDefaultVerb    REG_SZ    
    NoRecentDocs    REG_SZ    

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AllFileSystemObjects\shellex

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AllFileSystemObjects\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AllFileSystemObjects\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\CopyAsPathMenu
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {f3d06e7c-1e45-4a26-847e-f9fcdee59be0}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AllFileSystemObjects\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\SendTo
    (Default)    REG_SZ    {7BA4C740-9E81-11CF-99D3-00AA004AE837}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AllFileSystemObjects\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\{596AB062-B4D2-4215-9F74-E9109B0A8153}

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AllFileSystemObjects\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AllFileSystemObjects\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\{596AB062-B4D2-4215-9F74-E9109B0A8153}


HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{6DFD7C5C-2451-11d3-A299-00C04F8EF6AF}
    (Default)    REG_SZ    Folder Options
    InfoTip    REG_EXPAND_SZ    @%SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,-22924
    System.ApplicationName    REG_SZ    Microsoft.FolderOptions
    System.ControlPanel.Category    REG_DWORD    0x1
    System.ControlPanel.EnableInSafeMode    REG_DWORD    0x3
    System.Software.TasksFileUrl    REG_SZ    Internal
    LocalizedString    REG_EXPAND_SZ    @%SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,-22985

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{6DFD7C5C-2451-11d3-A299-00C04F8EF6AF}\DefaultIcon
    (Default)    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %SystemRoot%\system32\imageres.dll,-166

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{6DFD7C5C-2451-11d3-A299-00C04F8EF6AF}\Shell

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{6DFD7C5C-2451-11d3-A299-00C04F8EF6AF}\Shell\Open

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{6DFD7C5C-2451-11d3-A299-00C04F8EF6AF}\Shell\Open\Command
    (Default)    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %SystemRoot%\System32\rundll32.exe shell32.dll,Options_RunDLL 0

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{6DFD7C5C-2451-11d3-A299-00C04F8EF6AF}\Shell\RunAs
    HasLUAShield    REG_SZ    

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{6DFD7C5C-2451-11d3-A299-00C04F8EF6AF}\Shell\RunAs\Command
    (Default)    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %SystemRoot%\System32\rundll32.exe shell32.dll,Options_RunDLL 0
    Extended    REG_SZ    

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{6DFD7C5C-2451-11d3-A299-00C04F8EF6AF}\ShellFolder
    Attributes    REG_DWORD    0x0
```


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Have we confirmed that this happens on all shortcuts?
Click *Start | All Programs | Accessories*
Right click on Notepad, see if *Run as administrator* appears
Shift+Right click, and see if* Run as different user* now appears.

I've just found that my TurboTax shortcut does not display *Run as administrator* when I right click it. It is present when I shift+right click, but *Run as different user* is missing. I also cannot check the *Run as Administrator* box in the *Shortcut | Advanced* dialog.

This is the case for both the desktop shortcut, and the one on the start menu.
I created a new shortcut and those options are now present, so the shortcut itself can control what appears on the context menu.

Win 7 normally has the Builtin Administrator account disabled, unless you've upgraded from Vista and Vista only had the built-in Administrator account.
It creates a User account that is the Account _*type*_ Administrator, but it's not the same as the built in account.
Click *Start*, type *cmd*, press *Enter*
type *Net User* and press *Enter*.
What accounts does this show? I would expect three:


```
C:\Users\TheOutcaste>net user

User accounts for \\Win7Ult

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Administrator            Guest                    TheOutcaste
The command completed successfully.

C:\Users\TheOutcaste>
```


----------



## 4dsmom (Dec 5, 2000)

This PC is a new one that came with Windows 7, it is not an upgrade from Vista. By right clicking note pad, run as administrator is there. right clicking + shift both run as administrator and run as different user is there. See attachment
thanks again


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, so you log in with an account named Allen, which is an Administrator account type, but is not THE Administrator account. The Built-in Administrator account is most likely disabled as normal.

Since it's working on Notepad, it's likely the *Spybot - Search & Destroy* shortcut itself that has gotten corrupted/modified and is hiding the *Run as administrator* option.

Let just make a new shortcut. The actual file the shortcut points to is set as a hidden, system file, so we may need to change your View settings to be able to see it.
*To change View Settings to show hidden and system files*:
Click *Start | Computer*
Press the *ALT* key to display the *Menu* bar if needed
Click on *Tools | Folder Options* -> *View* tab
Select the following under *Hidden files and folders*:

 Show hidden files, folders, and drives
*Uncheck* the following:

 Hide extensions for known file types
 Hide protected operating system files (Recommended)
Assuming it's installed in the default location, Navigate to *C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy*
Right click on the *SpybotSD.exe* file, point to *Send To*, then click *Desktop (create shortcut)*.
This will create a shortcut named *SpybotSD.exe - Shortcut*
Verify that this shortcut can start the program, and when you right click, has the *Run as administrator* option.

If so, you can delete the original *Spybot - Search & Destroy *shortcut, then rename this one (right click - *Rename*)

Be sure to reverse the *View* settings we changed above back to the original settings if desired.


----------



## 4dsmom (Dec 5, 2000)

Ok I did all of this and it works, so I believe all is accomplished and I do appreciate all of your help. As I said before I don't know much about Windows 7 and even bought a Dummies book which has none of the answers I look for so Help on the Net is a lifesaver to me. I am not a dummie on XP but things are so different in 7 and it is hard to find the answers by using help that takes you to a web page that tells you "0". So thanks again and I will mark this solved once again.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> ... even bought a Dummies book which has none of the answers I look for ...


My personal opinion is that those "Dummies" books are for people who don't even look for answers. If you want a tutorial or reference material buy (or borrow from a library) a "real" book. Probably Windows 7 The Missing Manual is decent. I base that on having bought and used the XP and Vista versions.

But for sure no book is going to match *TheOutcaste *for strange issues like the one you dealt with here.


----------



## 4dsmom (Dec 5, 2000)

Thanks will keep that in mind


----------

